# Milk Foaming - V5



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

OK - just a quick question about the V5 when milk foaming.

I usually run two double shots into pre-heated double walled glass espresso cups and leave them on top of the machine whilst it heats up to steam temp.

I have a milk temp gauge and smallish metal jug for the milk. When I'm steaming the ready light comes on before the milk has reached the required temp (not by a long way) and I pause till it goes out again and then complete the operation.

Q. Would it harm the machine to carry to carry on steaming even though the light is on (indicating not up to temp). The milk based drinks I usually make area latte for my partner and a flat white for myself - I could do the milk in two operations but try and save time, the milk is straight from the fridge and quite cold.


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think you should stop foaming once you start.

Complete the process


----------

